# Remington Rand



## Locke (Sep 7, 2009)

I just inherited 3 of these and a colt 32, and a bunch of shotguns reloading stuff, anyways from what I am reading these should not be shot? Just collected?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Locke said:


> I just inherited 3 of these and a colt 32, and a bunch of shotguns reloading stuff, anyways from what I am reading these should not be shot? Just collected?


Correct. While yhe older guns are still plenty tough, you never know what shot might cause a breakage. Sure with a new gun it's no issue. But a collectors piece....I'd cry if I broke one, especially if there's family value on top of monetary value.


----------



## Locke (Sep 7, 2009)

oh well was going to post some pics but can not


----------



## Locke (Sep 7, 2009)

link to my picture, http://www.handgunforum.net/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=468&cat=500


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Go ahead and shoot the 1911 on the lower left, it's all ready been modified enough, if something breaks you can just replace it.


----------



## Locke (Sep 7, 2009)

I have 2 more I will put pictures up of them have not been modified, except maybe being blued


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If they have been reblued or have any modifications they are nothing more than shooters grade. Worth would be around $600. If they are untouched and all original they can go for $3,000 up if they are in excellent shape. Good luck.


----------

